# Getting me some KuneKunes!



## Genipher (Dec 24, 2020)

Husband got a winter bonus so I'm getting some pigs!

It's kind of spur-of-the-moment (I want to get the two I spotted on Craigslist before someone else snags them) so while I'm planning on binge-reading here on backyardherds, I was hoping to get whatever info I can from those more experienced than I, ASAP.

Some questions I have:

Our backyard has a top tier and a bottom tier. If I keep the pigs on the top tier (where they'll have access to our covered porch as their sleeping area), will they fall off the top? Do I need to put up a short fence so they don't accidentally slip off the top, or are they smart enough to know better?

I was thinking of creating a straw bale area on our back covered porch as their "den/nest". Will that be enough for them?

How loud are KuneKunes? I try to keep animals that are quieter because even though we have permission for ducks and chickens I'll, um, be flying under the radar with the pigs. I live in a spot where, unless I create a big stink (literally), nobody will care that I have them.

Is it true they poop in one area? (Read that somewhere but I'm a little skeptical.)

Edit for another question: Do pigs need to be shut up at night? We have raccoons, on occasion (killed one of my ducks a few months ago  ) Would a raccoon try to kill a Kune?

Anything I should know? From what I've read so far, Kunes are easy keepers...

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Dec 25, 2020)

I love my kunekunes - they are pets. I do put them into a confined area at night with an attached shed which they use when it’s cold/raining (has a 3foot fence, so really only keeps them in).  It’s filled with pine shavings. I’m in Texas so I can’t speak to extreme cold, but they’re happy as can be in the 20s. I would think your bale nest should work nicely. 

They do poop in one general area of their “corral“, but when they’re roaming the fields they poop anywhere.

I would be wary of the drop-off. They’re smart but their vision isn’t great (and they can get spooked into bad decisions).

My girls aren’t loud unless they get into an argument. Otherwise, just some happy snuffling and pig conversations. 

Enjoy your piggies - they are the very best pig breed and so very sweet.


----------



## Genipher (Dec 25, 2020)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> I love my kunekunes - they are pets. I do put them into a confined area at night with an attached shed which they use when it’s cold/raining (has a 3foot fence, so really only keeps them in).  It’s filled with pine shavings. I’m in Texas so I can’t speak to extreme cold, but they’re happy as can be in the 20s. I would think your bale nest should work nicely.
> 
> They do poop in one general area of their “corral“, but when they’re roaming the fields they poop anywhere.
> 
> ...


Got all the arrangements made. We'll be getting our pigs tomorrow! 

My first thought was to put them on the top tier and use our porch as their "bed" but after more thought, I've decided to keep them on the bottom tier and give them a portion of the shed. 

Thank you for your advice. I couldn't help but laugh at the "spooked into bad decisions" comment.

Do you know if they'll root much? I've heard/read conflicting information about rooting. I wouldn't mind if they'd help get rid of our blackberries...


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Dec 25, 2020)

Genipher said:


> Got all the arrangements made. We'll be getting our pigs tomorrow!
> 
> My first thought was to put them on the top tier and use our porch as their "bed" but after more thought, I've decided to keep them on the bottom tier and give them a portion of the shed.
> 
> ...



They nuzzle through the grass but mine don’t dig the huge furrows that I’ve seen traditional pigs create. I see them ripping up mouthfuls of grass and clover in the spring but not digging down to the roots. 

As you’re training them to you, may I suggest fig newtons as a treat (we call them Pig Newton’s!). These are my girls’ favorite treats and are great if you have to hide a pill, too. They’re on to my putting ivermectin on the Newton’s, though. Dang!  Cheap, too, as most grocers have a store-brand. We go through a lot (my goats and sheep and LGDs like them, too!).


----------



## Genipher (Dec 25, 2020)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> They nuzzle through the grass but mine don’t dig the huge furrows that I’ve seen traditional pigs create. I see them ripping up mouthfuls of grass and clover in the spring but not digging down to the roots.
> 
> As you’re training them to you, may I suggest fig newtons as a treat (we call them Pig Newton’s!). These are my girls’ favorite treats and are great if you have to hide a pill, too. They’re on to my putting ivermectin on the Newton’s, though. Dang!  Cheap, too, as most grocers have a store-brand. We go through a lot (my goats and sheep and LGDs like them, too!).


How often do you give them ivermectin?

Also, I'm a little afraid of overfeeding them. Especially since I have kids who are going to want to give them treats. How much veggies and fruits are they allowed to have?

I will keep the "Pig Newton" trick in mind. I love that idea.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Dec 25, 2020)

Genipher said:


> How often do you give them ivermectin?
> 
> Also, I'm a little afraid of overfeeding them. Especially since I have kids who are going to want to give them treats. How much veggies and fruits are they allowed to have?
> 
> I will keep the "Pig Newton" trick in mind. I love that idea.



I dosed mine when I first got them. Now I tend not to unless I feel like they’re off. They’re little tanks, though, and have been very healthy for me (I had two pot belly pigs that were always sick!). 

They get whatever veggies scraps are available - I’d never limit those. Only the occasional fruit treats (again, my girls are pets so they’re not being fattened for slaughter).  I’ve made it a habit to always hand-feed them across the 3 foot fence panels of their corral. Keeps them from getting pushy!  They roam freely on our property during the day and regularly plop for belly rubs or come over for love, but I hand feed with a barrier. Helps when they get competitive with each other for the treats, too.

They love chicken scratch and sunflower seeds, too. I like these because I can toss a handful across the ground and it lets them root and keep themselves occupied.  It’s quite the sight when chickens are pecking for scratch, deftly dodging the pigs’ snouts as everyone looks for goodies. They LOVE yogurt and cottage cheese, too (I put these in a feed bowl).  Not a frequent treat but occasionally (quite the laugh for me when their snouts are all covered in white!).  My girls are spoiled but they are happy and quite affectionate.


----------



## Genipher (Jan 3, 2021)

Luke and Penny.
Penny is the one with wattles.

I let my 11 year old son name the boy. Otherwise, I would've named him Rusty.

Then I would've had "Rusty Penny"


----------



## secuono (Jan 3, 2021)

My pigs screamed every time they thought it was food time, whether they ate an hour ago or not... They were loud!

High, dry, wind blocked shelter filled with hay/straw and 2+ pigs is enough to keep them warm. May or may not be enough for newborn piglets. 

Newborn piglets get up, find teat, leave nest to potty all immediately after being popped out. They can and will freeze to death if you're not careful. They will get squished by mom, too. Too deep a nest is a problem, birthing when its warm at night should help, but too warm means they may leave the nest to cool off and accidentally die of exposure. 

They have a toilet corner instinct from birth. An hour old and they will leave nest to potty away from it. Smells like human poop, so try to train them as far away from the house as possible or clean it up daily. 

They will toilet in pools, they prefer peeing in pools. So, buy hog nipples, attach them to 5gal or larger buckets and train them to it ASAP. They will drink toilet water...They will wallow under the bucket waterer, so putting it on plastic pallets or poured concrete will help the area stay clean and safe. Even if you use a kiddy pool for wallowing, they'll make their own for mud baths. 

Pigs eat hay, offer it. 

Few animals will bother a pig, especially once they're 150+ pounds. Pigs are mean and can kill other animals, newborn piglets may be taken, but predators may not want to risk momma coming after them.

Pigs breed all the time, you have to keep the male away until you're ready for piglets. They won't wait just because you want them to or it's best for their health.


----------



## Genipher (Jan 4, 2021)

Oh, man. Luke is just fine with the feed bucket coming out but Penny comes screeeeeaming from the shed. To be fair, Luke knows how to climb the stairs to the top tier and she can't figure it out. I need to fix that issue before he accidentally falls off the edge or something.

I have been going out every other day or so to pick up dog AND pig poop. Soooo much easier to keep these pigs clean than my ducks. It's my ducks that are making my yard stink. Funny how the ducks are allowed when they smell so much worse but the pigs are taboo.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 5, 2021)

Compost the pig poop between layers of waste hay. When composted, spread on pastures.


----------

